# Brixton FrockSwap



## Lizzie Dixey (Jul 7, 2013)

Saturday 13th July 2013, 2-5pm, Effra Social, Brixton.
‘One Woman’s Trash is Another Woman’s Treasure’. FrockSwap in aid of Trekstock Charity. £2 suggested donation for entry. All clean clothes in good condition welcomed, accessories too (but no pants and socks please!) One token to swap with for every item you bring.
Homemade Cakes available with all proceeds going to Trekstock.
Clothes collection in advance available if you cannot attend on the day. Please contact Lizzie on 07939059087 or frockswappers@yahoo.co.uk. We're on Twitter too @frockswappers


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 7, 2013)

For a minute there I thought this was a swingers thread


----------



## Lizzie Dixey (Jul 7, 2013)

Afraid not! But will be just as fun...(in a different way!)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 9, 2013)

Lizzie Dixey - There's already a clothes swap group going in Brixton. If you search in the Brixton or Community forums on this site for the "clothes swap" threads, you could probably find a good few people to invite along.

mellifluous lady MrsDarlingsKiss boohoo Agent Sparrow


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 9, 2013)

Hello - can you let us know what happens to clothes that don't end up getting taken?


----------



## Lizzie Dixey (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi there, of course, we will be taking any left over clothes to local charity shops, probably Oxfam in Herne Hill or Traid in Brixton, any other questions, let me know! Come along if you can x


----------



## Lizzie Dixey (Jul 10, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Lizzie Dixey - There's already a clothes swap group going in Brixton. If you search in the Brixton or Community forums on this site for the "clothes swap" threads, you could probably find a good few people to invite along.
> 
> mellifluous lady MrsDarlingsKiss boohoo Agent Sparrow


 
Thanks!


----------

